# Vikes will deal Daunte after asking for a $10 Million Raise



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Looks like Daunte might be on the way out after requesting a $10 Million dollar raise next year! I wish I could blow my knee and request a raise like that a few months later!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=2333020

Should the Vikes deal him? What's he worth? A second round pick?


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

I don't think he should be dealt after one bad season. We wouldn't be able to get what's worth out of him either. He's better then a 2nd round pick in my opinion.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would say your "headlines" of this story are a bit premature. Unless they can get real good value for him (unlike what they git for Moss), he should not be dealt!!! They need a proven player not a backup linebacker and a speedster that will waste his talent by not working hard.
They will need another QB if they do deal him because you don't wanna start an NFL season with an older veteran and an unproven backup. That would suicide!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I agree, they should keep him, but cmon, after the year he had last year, the guy deserves another 10 mil, especially coming off a knee injury, where's the respect.............. :******:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't think they will trade him....what NFL team would take a QB who won't play till the middle of next season for a second round draft choice.I think Wilf will give him the $6 mil. bonus on Mar. 14th.But he won't get a raise....Wilf isn't that crazy.


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah give him another 10 million. After the year he had last year (6td 12 int) he deserves it. Wait....what was there record? Oh yeah it was Brad Johnson that went 7-2 to finish the season huh? Maybe trade Culpepper for a running back and give Johnson 5 million and draft a young QB with the other 5 million. No one knows how good Culpper will be. He blew 3 ligaments in his knee. He probably won't be the scrambler he was before the injury. Damaged goods. To many Q's. trade him and get some value.

Oh yeah. I'm a Lions fan uke: . The only way we make the playoffs is if you trade Culpepper and make me the starter 8)


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I absolutely, completely, hate with every passion of my being hate, hate, hate, Culpepper. He is a worthless football player. He should quit and be a boat captain.

I hated when they started him (how many years ago was it?).

Culpepper needs to do the NFL a favor and resign.

The Vikes will never learn.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

As a die hard Packer fan and president of the "SD Viking Haters Club", I think the Vikes should give at least a 15 million dollar raise to keep him. He can't read defenses, his decision making is as slow as molasses in Janurary and he has the hands the same size as a 6th grade girl. 
With a little effort and imagination "Think Superbowl" ha ha, this just could be another Hershel Walker deal!!! 
What happened this year? 
:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow... a Cheesehead whose team has the QB who has thrown the most interceptions of any NFL QB in the last 4 years by a whopping 10 over the next worst..... Harrington, and should retire.Whose second QB hasn't played a down yet.....people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones....

:sniper: .......................................................................Packers


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

If I had to bet today, I'd say there's no way Ziggy will pay him the 6M. They will either trade him or.........cut him (which woudl be unbelievable) Ziggy is still stinging from the extra $$ he paid Daunte last year for a crappy season.

What a mess!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Good riddance.

The Vikes kept the wrong superstar, IMO.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

In my opinion the NFL and it's professional athletes have hit an all time low from my respect. Just the thought of Culpepper makes me completely sick. This is our professional athlete of today? Daunte is playing his cards, but if we were at a hold'em table right now I would completely call his bluff. He has no idea himself if this knee will recover and if it does how many hits below the waist he can take before being on the flat bed with wheels all over again. Everyone knows to take him down you hit him where it hurts him today, in the leg. Good luck there Daunte, you need it, I wouldn't invest a nickel in your comeback, so with that said, "I'm all in" because I think you're done. You got a lot of nerve, but you are an official handicap to the cap and a good backup at best in the future. So long sailer. I'll bet Wilf turns him loose before the March deadline for whatever the best offer is on the table.


----------



## knoppers (Jan 29, 2006)

like said earlier, I think we use the 10 mil to get a top draft, and draft a top QB, and have him play under brad johnson for a year or two.

I would think the jamal lewis trade is worthless, since he is no better than our starters now. :eyeroll:


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Besides being way over rated, I hate it when he does that " gets his roll on thing" he may just get to roll right out of MN. This is the bad thing about sports, they sign these huge contracts and get into them a few years and want to renegotiate a new one. That guy deserves a raise like a hole in the head. Good buy Daunte. :beer:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Ken,
Thanks for the reponse, I can't believe you're the only one. Favre did have a tough year as he didn't have much help due to injuries. I guess we'll find out soon if he's got another year left in him. 
The Vikings would be fools to give Daunted a raise after his performance and questioable return from a bad injury. Like I said in the previous post, if they do give him the raise it's going to turn into another Hershel Walker deal. That's the Vikes though, they'll do something stupid to keep them from advancing.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think they will give him the $6 mil bonus,but only after he gets the knee looked at by a vikings doctor to see where he is at.Then if they do....they will tell him to get his butt up here to rehab with the team's peope.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

> The Vikings began gauging Culpepper's trade value last week following a series of contract-related disagreements. Baltimore and Miami are among the teams they have called; others shopping for quarterbacks include the Raiders and Jets.
> 
> The team seems destined to determine its direction by the middle of March, when Culpepper is due a $6 million roster bonus. Wilf, meanwhile, plans to attend the scouting combine in Indianapolis.
> 
> ...


Looks like the Vikes may look a little different next season??

Bob


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Withrow and Brown are decent backups, Shaun Hill can be replaced in a heartbeat by anoone that has one, but Bennett might be another story. I hope they aren't putting all their eggs into the whizzinator basket at running back. They also need to retain Burleson.


----------



## SlipperySam (Jan 17, 2006)

Not re-signing Bennet does lead to a possible trade for a running back....Wonder how Brad Johnson will like handing off to Jamal Lewis? And no I do not think Lewis is washed up. I think when the entire defense knows that an offense is going to run because their quarterback is worse than Joey Harrington....the RB is screwed


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bryant McKinnie:

"That's crazy," McKinnie said when asked about the speculation of Culpepper being traded. "I don't agree with trading him. Last year, they traded Randy Moss."

"We already made one mistake (trading Moss). Don't do it twice. If that's the case, let me go."

"I didn't like the trade last year, so I'm definitely not going to like this trade," McKinnie said. "Trading would not solve anything. What's that going to do? Make somebody else's team better that we might have to play against?"

"The man went through a lot this season," McKinnie said. "The team should at least let Daunte know what's happening. He's got a lot of stress right now. They should be upfront with him."

"When I go out to eat, that's all I hear," McKinnie said. "People keep saying, `You know your boy is coming down here.' I hope this speculation is just speculation."

"Brad did a great job," McKinnie said of Johnson, who will turn 38 in September. "But you can't say he's a long-term quarterback. Not taking anything away from him, but how many more full seasons can he last?"

Antoine Winfield:

"I want him here," Winfield said. "I enjoy playing with him; he's a great guy to be around, and he's definitely a leader. I mean, he had a few bad games last year. But he's had a great career. He'll bounce back, whether it's here or somewhere else."

"You can't characterize someone off of one year. Things might not have worked out, but he's still a great quarterback."

"He's been injured, and he doesn't know his future. If I were him, I'd be like, `Dang, does this team even want me here?'"

Jermaine Wiggins:

"The guy has been to three Pro Bowls, and in 2004, if Peyton Manning doesn't have the year he had, Daunte would have been an MVP contender," Wiggins said. "Obviously, last year he got hurt and we didn't play well as a team, and that reflects on him. A lot of it had to do with us as a team, and we weren't doing the things we needed to do. But people in the media will put the brunt of it on his shoulders, because he is the quarterback."

"As players, it kind of concerns us because everything is done by anonymous sources," Wiggins said. "As players, we'd rather stuff be straightforward, whatever it may be, so you can focus on the guys who are going to be on your team and what direction people want to go. But this is a business, and we have to realize that. There's a lot of things that come of it, good and bad."

"It's really tough because I'm not familiar with everything that's going on. I'm like everyone else. I hear speculation," Wiggins said. "But I hope we get it all worked out and everything will get taken care of in a positive light."

"That's the one thing I hope, that he's still here."

Kevin Williams:

"It would definitely be a big loss for our team because of his competitiveness and his leadership."

"You can't characterize someone off of one year," Williams said. "Things might not have worked out, but he's a great quarterback. Without a doubt, he's our leader, and you want your leader there when camp starts. So hopefully everything goes well and he'll be there."

Brad Childress:

"I just think we got off to a rocky start," Childress said. "But that happens sometimes when emotions run high. But he's doing a great job with the rehab and I'm happy to hear that. Nothing else happens unless the knee gets rehabbed."

"Eric Sugarman was down there Monday," Childress said. "He watched him work out, got permission to put his hands on him. Suffice it to say, he looked good. For three months [after surgery], he's doing a good job."

Daunte Culpepper:

"He told me that the Vikings not yet spoken to other teams about trading me," Culpepper said. "I shared my disappointment with the lack of communication and the false reports about me demanding more coming out of Minnesota. I have requested further talks so that we can explore options for the future."

"I have made a good faith gesture toward the organization by offering to move my roster bonus around if it will help clear more cap space to sign free agents," Culpepper said. "If I am not traded, I want to help coach (Brad) Childress make a serious run for the championship this year."

"With all the discussion about me being traded or cut has helped me realize that the contract I have ran out of guarantees the day I was injured," Culpepper said. "Therefore each year they pay you to play is a gift. I expect that if there are no changes to my present contract, then I should prepare for a year-by-year commitment. When I am ready to hit the field this year, wherever it may be, I plan on being better than ever and enjoying the ride."


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bring on the Roll!!!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/5392124

I say cut him and let the door hit him on the arse on the way out! :******:

Pro athletes today, they're no Kirby Pucketts! :eyeroll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Bring on the Roll!!!!


Yep, Roll on Pepper, Roll on, right on outta here. Need a push?


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Rumor has it that Gus Ferrot is to be released by Dolphins? Maybe this could be a good back-up to Brad :-?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

jp said:


> Rumor has it that Gus Ferrot is to be released by Dolphins? Maybe this could be a good back-up to Brad :-?


Geez now if we can get him and Moss back for what Koren Robinson wants now, the picture would look pretty good. Maybe I could even wear my Moss jersey again. :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I don't remember who said it but we got rid of the wrong "superstar"!!!!! I really wanted to keep Culpecker. I was willing to give him the benefit of the doubt. This guy changes his tune more than XM radio. I wonder if he isn't a bit bipolar. "I want to play for the Vikes, no, trade me" Make up your damn mind already!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

He is making a huge mistake representing himself and not rehabilitating in Minnesota.He has turned into a clown public relations wise.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Current bid for Culpepper is $1,000,000

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 8778084807


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

didnt he just get a $6 million roster bonus march 1?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No....due to be paid March 17.So a decision will be made one way or the other by then.


----------

